# Do you hate "campers" on MW2 ??



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Following on from another thread, i was just interested ??

Personally i hate them with a passion


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Does this need another thread?

I don't like them no, but I honestly don't let it bother me, I just do what I gotta do to have fun, its a game afterall


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

have to admit to a spot of camping. but i do tend to limit it to the sniper class. after all thats what a good sniper does.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Does this need another thread?
> 
> I don't like them no, but I honestly don't let it bother me, I just do what I gotta do to have fun, its a game afterall


Sorry if its been done before, hadnt noticed


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

If your a sniper, then its not camping, its sniping 

Camping is sitting in a dark room aiming at a doorway waiting for someone to walk in/past, re-load and repeat


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hate the camping gits.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Define camping as it is a very over used term in these types of games.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I hate campers, but I enjoy going back to the place they are camping, in goes a stun grenade and out comes the knife...(that bit I like about them)

Most people who camp are rubbish at the game, but if you get a good camper they can be very hard to beat.. me I love runnin an gunnin


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

doesent bother me, a well placed grenade from the launcher after respawn shows them whos boss


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Winds me up, but what can you do? I watch my girlfriends sons doing it and tell them they are sad


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Fully fledged Boy scout here:wave:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't hate them. Just in after them when I re spawn.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Danno1975 said:


> Don't hate them. Just in after them when I re spawn.


Now thats the type of player i like to be against in free for all matches :thumb:


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

its all part of the game no problem with them from me.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Dont like campers, dont like noob tubers...


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dont bother me. They kill me once they never do it again.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

LiveWire88 said:


> I hate campers, but I enjoy going back to the place they are camping, in goes a stun grenade and out comes the knife...(that bit I like about them)
> 
> Most people who camp are rubbish at the game, but if you get a good camper they can be very hard to beat.. me I love runnin an gunnin


On top of the TV in the Lobby in COD4 on the Broadcast map, doh, Toughyellow got me 5 times in a row last year!!!!!.

That was a smooth move, sometime campers annoy you as they keep winning, but at the end of the day the game is to kill the other gamers more so you win, in reality in war (the geneva convention aside) no one would ever say, oh, this looks like a good place to hide and kill the baddies, better not use it though, its unsporting :wave:.

Btw I am not a camper!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I find it quite entertaining to get killed by them once and then just harass the hell out of them.

I'm nearly 5th prestige from totally legit play and have found myself getting very good kill/death ratios in most games (Do have off days lol)

Campers are so easy to find and Pwn


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

"Do you hate "campers" on MW2 " its like asking "do you hate STD`s" lol.campers are a pain in the ****,and what makes it worse is if there is a team of them.no one leaves the spawn,so you go chasing,you get picked off by fully auto weapons.god forbid you should be on a team of campers and your the only run and gunner,you will get absolutely destroyed because your other team mates are all sat off and your fighting a team on your own.

interestingly enough i was playing cod4 earlier and it stil has the magic.now dare i say this ? i think with the senterary guns etc maybe modern warfare 2 has gone to far in the furture :doublesho:tumbleweed: i know,i know.it seems every bloody game you come across people sat in corners waiting for movement,javelin glitches and map cheats.i still love to play it but imho modern warfare is the single biggest cause of torrets and temper tantrus known to man lol.


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

I believe that "Camping" is a word with a lot of different meanings.

There are people who expect anyone to run around in any mode of the game. However, there are modes like HC-search and destroy where the defending team has to cover two places in the map. Our standard pattern (4 people) is to have two players whose job it is to cover the places, and two whose job it is to play forward-defense.

This makes good sense to us - the game's target is not to kill the other team, but to defend or destroy these two places. So, while just running around you risk that an attacker places the bomb on one of them. 

If sitting tight to guard these positions is camping, then I am a camper sometimes 

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

What annoys me more is all the glitchers and cheaters on xbox live, its kind of ruining the experieince with the xbox so easily hackable!


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol, it's sad of us to hate it, but I hate it too. I don't understand snipers with the ACOG sight either, just seems like a waste of time.

Worst thing, has got to be RPG team killers on hardcore search and destroy, on COD4 (not sure if MW2 has HC S&D yet).


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Tom_O said:


> Lol, it's sad of us to hate it, but I hate it too. I don't understand snipers with the ACOG sight either, just seems like a waste of time.
> 
> Worst thing, has got to be RPG team killers on hardcore search and destroy, on COD4 (not sure if MW2 has HC S&D yet).


Surely theyre only using the ACOG to unlock the thermal scope. Its terrid really!
Thing is with all this camping malarky i think everyone can be guilty of it in some respect. I dont lie in a corner all game but if i run in and shoot someone in a room 9/10 they come straight back for you and it would be a shame not to wait and kill them again:lol: 
People with modded controllers etc are the ones that should be spat on! I remember playing Halo 2 where people used to 'Standby' cheat which was apparent when you ran over to kill someone and nothing happened to them but in their screen they were running round shooting everyone i believe! Dirty Cheats!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry bit off topic 
to the op 
is that your real name 
are you the real declan swan from claims direct?:lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

maybe this poll needs to be added to the MW2 thread ??

as previous said part of the game live a learn pwn them next time ... 

Tom


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

And here was me thinking this was a thread about tents and stuff....


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tom_O said:


> Lol, it's sad of us to hate it, but I hate it too. I don't understand snipers with the ACOG sight either, just seems like a waste of time.
> 
> Worst thing, has got to be RPG team killers on hardcore search and destroy, on COD4 (not sure if MW2 has HC S&D yet).


what i like about the sniping acog is it zooms in but allows you to see around the eye of the scope as well.whilst the normal sniper scope zooms in more but completely blacks out surrouding movement.thermal is **** now everyone has unlocked cold blooded.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

silverback said:


> what i like about the sniping acog is it zooms in but allows you to see around the eye of the scope as well.whilst the normal sniper scope zooms in more but completely blacks out surrouding movement.thermal is **** now everyone has unlocked cold blooded.


Ive had to do without my thermal as ive started from scratch on 360 whereas im lvl 60 on ps3 and boy do i miss it especially on Wasteland & Estate!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I did some awesome camping today on Underpass, the entire team went one way and I just turned around and caught the entire enemy team sneaking up on us! Killed enough to launch the Harrier which for once took got me loads of kills! The initial bombing run got 3 and a further 3-4 from the gunner! A few more kills and a missile or two later and I won MVP going 20-6. 

Good times


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The plane is the best. Camp at the back, gun aimed at the front and keep an eye on the heartbeat monitor in case anyone tries to sneak up on you!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> The plane is the best. Camp at the back, gun aimed at the front and keep an eye on the heartbeat monitor in case anyone tries to sneak up on you!


and thats the reason multiplayer in this game isnt as good as previous incarnations.rabid campers


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> The plane is the best. Camp at the back, gun aimed at the front and keep an eye on the heartbeat monitor in case anyone tries to sneak up on you!


Not if you have cold blooded pro and ninja pro on and have FMJ on, just shoot through thhe floor and get a easy kill. I go there and do that 3-4 times a game and get at least 2 kills per game there, so thank you campers for being predictable


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Jack said:


> Not if you have cold blooded pro and ninja pro on and have FMJ on, just shoot through thhe floor and get a easy kill. I go there and do that 3-4 times a game and get at least 2 kills per game there, so thank you campers for being predictable


Just had my best score yet, camping in the back of the plane, 17 kills 5 deaths!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Jack said:


> Not if you have cold blooded pro and ninja pro on and have FMJ on, just shoot through thhe floor and get a easy kill. I go there and do that 3-4 times a game and get at least 2 kills per game there, so thank you campers for being predictable


Yeah some of the spots are a bit predictable. However i'm finding ATM sniping whilst laying down in plain sight is working well.

I've got the barret sniper rifle, with heartbeat monitor, urban camouflage, cold blooded and ninja. They just walk towards you oblivious.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

i always get noobs hiding in the back of the plane, far too obvious. Plenty ways of killing them when you have cold blooded & ninja on as Jack said. Easy points


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Doesn't bother me too much, Kill Cam shows me where they are so I find another route and blow them up.

On COD4 there was one server I played where you could only stay in one spot for 20 secs or so and any more and it killed you.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> Just had my best score yet, camping in the back of the plane, 17 kills 5 deaths!


I was shouting wheres your f***in tent to someone the other night for doing exactly that:lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> I was shouting wheres your f***in tent to someone the other night for doing exactly that:lol:


haha ive shouted that a few times myself :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

The way i've always looked at it is, if someone wants to snipe let them snipe, if someone wants to camp let them camp. You play the game the way you want to play it, different playing styles make it interesting


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

i do hate them, but it depends on the map rely!

If your using a sniper its sometimes best to camp!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

At the end of the day if you get shot by a sniper its 'effin snipers'. If you get blasted by dual shotties its 'bas888d dual shotties'. We hate whatever kills us :lol:


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

done it once or twice when first got the game.........but weres the fun in that, best to run riot and have fun


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

M.M said:


> sorry bit off topic
> to the op
> is that your real name
> are you the real declan swan from claims direct?:lol:


Good knowledge :thumb::thumb:, unfortunately im not, or fortunately, which ever way you look at it, but thats whose name i have stolen, its also my name on xbox live. Very random reason why


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

its part of the game he´ll kill 1-2 time and then he is deadmeat.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

absolutely ****ing hate the mother ****ing *******s

those and people that just run around with grenade launchers, use a bit of skill and learn to shoot you bunch of girls


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

col85 said:


> absolutely ****ing hate the mother ****ing *******s
> 
> those and people that just run around with grenade launchers, use a bit of skill and learn to shoot you bunch of girls


Unfortunately the launchers are part of the challenges for all assult guns now, hence the reason you see them more 
Hate to tell you but getting a long range shot with a launcher does require some reasonable skill 

John


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

John-R- said:


> Unfortunately the launchers are part of the challenges for all assult guns now, hence the reason you see them more
> Hate to tell you but getting a long range shot with a launcher does require some reasonable skill
> 
> John


i know what you mean but, most of the serial grenade launchers use the thumper + explosive damage, so aslong as its in the general area of anything itll work

also most grenades are also campers, now thats annoying!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Last night i joined a few friends on 360 and some games of Team HArdcore which i very rarely play but they only play. My god, there was so much camping going on it was like a party at Elton Johns house! Every time i died as i waited to get back in to the game i watched them......hiding in places i didnt even know existed in Afghan and it sickened me. I just played my own game and sniffed them out and made them pay:lol: Theres long periods where theres no sound whatsoever and this just highlights the fact that everyone is just hiding behind a bin like a little mincer. Theres nothing quite like walking round a corner and seeing one crouched behind a bin and sneaking up and putting your gun sight on him but just waiting for a bit then doof doof....hahahhahahah:lol:

Do most people here play Hardcore or normal? I started to enjoy it i have to admit but that was coz i was doing well but had i been gettin into a big negative score i wouldve been gannin radge!:lol:


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I play it on the pc.

I tend to play a marathon, lightweight, commando enabled class with a P90 and a auto pistol 

Run around knifing people, It's as enfuriating to be on the other end of as being shot by a camper!

But if i'm not playing that, I'm running around like a madman with my thermol enabled rifles... 

Nothing quite like running around the back of the enemy, Into their base, And stabbing the hell out of the snipers


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Igloo said:


> I play it on the pc.
> 
> I tend to play a marathon, lightweight, commando enabled class with a P90 and a auto pistol
> 
> ...


I just havnt got the moves to do it but i know what your saying mate. Guns for show, knives for a pro:lol: I have been using my SMG loadout with mp5k, marathon, lightweight and steady aim which is great fun. I need to get Ninja Pro as on WAW i found Dead Silence to be the best perk on the game especially if youre wearing phones.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm still to unlock most of the perks 

The ones i do have i have "pro" on 

I'm working on getting akimbo P90's

Then i'll remove commando, Add my steady aim pro and go to town


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

The only thing you'll be shooting with them is seagulls lol! The recoil is fierce!:lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Akimbo P90s are terrible, i couldn't hit a thing with them!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Igloo said:


> I play it on the pc.
> 
> I tend to play a marathon, lightweight, commando enabled class with a P90 and a auto pistol
> 
> ...


I've played against you!!! You drove me crazy, killed me about 7 times in a single game!!

:devil:


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I've played against you!!! You drove me crazy, killed me about 7 times in a single game!!
> 
> :devil:


For that i apologise! :wave:

What's your steam tag?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I swear it was you - is your Steam name similar to Igloo?

My Steam name is 'rrruss'


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

There is one thing I hate more than campers. People who run around with shotguns, especially dual shotguns. I think they should be banned from the game, it's called Modern Warfare, not 18th Century Warfare.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> There is one thing I hate more than campers. People who run around with shotguns, especially dual shotguns. I think they should be banned from the game, it's called Modern Warfare, not 18th Century Warfare.


*
I do like Akimbo Rangers. Close contact warfare requires skill and tactical awareness IMO.

I am Prestige 6 rank 40 now and i think i qualify to add this somment and say akimbo shotguns accompanied with a WA200 silenced is brutal.

I get 3 kills from my sniping spot, Move slightly and await the idiot to come after me and Akimbo his ass.

Many a game i finish with 20-5 or more - I'm on 1050 wins now and will prestige by Sunday.*


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> There is one thing I hate more than campers. People who run around with shotguns, especially dual shotguns. I think they should be banned from the game, it's called Modern Warfare, not 18th Century Warfare.


:lol:

sounds like somebody has got owned by dual shotties lol.i know what your saying though,the range and power combo is devastating.and they have even been turned down for power and distance i believe (?) but i have been shot a few times without the guy even looking at me.im not sure if im lagging,he is, or what but it has happened a few times.and they have taken me out when i have been behind buildings to lol.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The Model 1887 have been patched by Infinty Ward as the range was as good as most Assault rifles.

The range is closer now


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Showshine said:


> The Model 1887 have been patched by Infinty Ward as the range was as good as most Assault rifles.
> 
> The range is closer now


Not when you have bling pro with FMJ.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol - the range is still nowhere near what it was as that was just silly


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Showshine said:


> The Model 1887 have been patched by Infinty Ward as the range was as good as most Assault rifles.
> 
> The range is closer now


although there is a way around this still to get them back up to how good they were before the patch 

I'm still yet to use dual shotties, quite looking forward to it, although I'm quite keen with the spas-12 and not the 1887's


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

silverback said:


> :lol:
> 
> sounds like somebody has got owned by dual shotties lol.i know what your saying though,the range and power combo is devastating.and they have even been turned down for power and distance i believe (?) but i have been shot a few times without the guy even looking at me.im not sure if im lagging,he is, or what but it has happened a few times.and they have taken me out when i have been behind buildings to lol.


That patch still makes them too powerful. It's ridiculous. I can put 3 rounds in someone's head and they don't die but one shot with a pair of these and I'm history.

I've not prestiged ever, currently level 59. I'm OK but not great at the game. Don't play it that often.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I am sceptical of your claims so will go on now as i have akimbo 1887 and try them out.


----------

